

Offer HN: Announcing free geolocation web API - sagacity

Hi to all here from a recently registered (and semi-retired) ancient hacker.<p>I've noticed in the past few days that there is a good number of people here working on/running projects requiring or likely to benefit from various types of geolocation lookups.<p>I also found that while people are using free Google/Yahoo/other APIs for this purpose, many are not happy with the quota limits / speed and/or other aspects of these.<p>Inspired by this, in spirit of 'hackerism' facilitated by the good timing, since we recently happened to work on IP to geolocation (as a small part of a larger project), we've put together a 'quick-and-dirty' free geolocation web API. It is my pleasure and privilege to announce its availability here at HN.<p>We'll be adding one or two more similar APIs (with slightly different functionalities) soon.<p>For now, we've set a per account limit of 10k calls/day; we may revise it as we go.<p>Trial codes (good for 100 calls) are also available so that people can test it quickly, without registering.<p>I invite all those who are interested in this to check it out and provide general feedback / feature requests and/or bug reports etc. (Expect at least some rough edges here and there – both on the site and the API, we'll revise as we go.)<p>Depending on the response and interest (mainly from HN), we're committed to continuing and expanding this further. Tell me what you think.<p>http://IPLoc.info/api
======
laf2019
The maximum depth you can go is city and not address? Where does your data
come from? I remember looking into this open source database for geolocaitons
called openstreetmap. I think they power the open mapquest apis. From what I
recall, they have some MASSIVE database on geolocation data.

~~~
_delirium
OpenStreetMap has a ton of open map data, but I don't think they have an
IP->location database. I can't seem to find any info on one, anyway. They
_are_ a good free source for "reverse geocoding", getting a street address
given a lat/lon.

------
pbreit
Looks cool, I expect to give it a try. Was leaning towards SimpleGeo.

------
adamnengland
I'll look into using this for a project I'm working on. For my purposes, I
only need detail down to the zip code level, so the lack of depth is okay.

------
buloy37
This is cool. I can use this on my instamapsearch project.
<http://instamapsearch.com>

